

An Inmate's Answers on Quora - thinker
http://www.quora.com/Tommy-Winfrey

======
engtech
I hadn't heard this expression before: "Hurt People hurt people"

So simple, but something great to keep in mind when you are hurting others or
when others are hurting you.

